
Why is the kernel community replacing iptables with BPF? (2018) - dredmorbius
https://cilium.io/blog/2018/04/17/why-is-the-kernel-community-replacing-iptables/
======
dredmorbius
Discussed lightly in April 2018, though the feature is news to me now.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16878542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16878542)

